# DELL vostro 1015 sound driver---installation problem



## tas008 (Jul 2, 2011)

i have format my laptop & installed win xp. When i am installing the audio driver (downloaded from dell website for xp), the message displays that driver installation fails, media device not found...please suggest and provide me a solution for this...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi tas008 welcome to TSF,

When you went to dell site did you enter your service tag number to get your drivers? This is the order you should install the drivers How to Download and Install Drivers in the Correct Order | Dell


----------

